# gereleased



## Inèss2336

bonjour tout le monde,

Je me demande comment traduire gereleased vers le français dans la franse suivante:
Vanaf APRIL 2011 is de nieuwe versie van SMS comfort 2.0 gereleased. 
 
traduction:
À partir du mois d’avril 2011 la nouvelle version de SMS comfort 2.0. sera gereleased. 
 
J'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider
 
Cordialment
 
Inèss


----------



## inter1908

Doesn't *releasen* equal *publiceren*?


----------



## Inèss2336

je ne sais pas

la seule chose que j'ai trouvé sur Van dale est:
*lea·sen* [lie:se(n), lie:ze(n)] _leasete of leasede, h geleaset of geleased _huren op lange termijn, m.n. van duurzame bedrijfsmiddelen zoals machines, auto’s


----------



## inter1908

Alright I've figured out what you said, Google Translator for the win  Leasen is certainly not a word you're looking for, releasen is as far as I know borrowed from English "to release", and thus that may be the reason of it not being in the dictionary.


----------



## Inèss2336

donc ça voudrait dire "publier"? to release??


----------



## inter1908

I don't know a word in French, I just pointed out that you can try translating *publiceren*. French Wiktionary says "publiceren" = "publier" in French, so it's most likely that word.


----------



## Inèss2336

thank you verry mush


----------



## Timidinho

releasen (nl) = uitgeven (nl) = publier (fr)


----------



## Inèss2336

Merci beaucoup Timidinho


----------

